# Hotchkis Sway Bars ship for a buck!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Ships for a buck!*

Until 2/3/10 or until stock runs out, this item ships for only $1!

Improve cornering by reducing body roll with a set of Hotchkis Performance Sway Bars. Hotchkis bars feature lightweight hollow construction and include greasable polyurethane bushings, and are powder coated for durability. Each bar set has been tested and tuned to ensure the best performance possible.

*Specs:*

1 5/16" (33.5 mm) Hollow Front
3/4" (19mm) Hollow Rear

*Stiffness:*

Front 3 position adjustable: 37%, 49%, and 63% stiffer than stock.
Rear 4 position adjustable 50%, 76%, 111%, and 156% stiffer than stock.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Hotchkis GTO Swaybar Package*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

